# I DID IT! Don't tell the wife...



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

Okay,

So...I ordered the Master Replicas 1701. Dropped the green on the K/S Signature Edition.

I mean...really...how could I not?

Maybe the wife will believe I just built it when she wasn't looking...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

So what was the _grand _ total?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

RMBurnett said:


> Okay,
> 
> So...I ordered the Master Replicas 1701. Dropped the green on the K/S Signature Edition.
> 
> ...


Dude....  

Can I have what's left of your model collection after she kills you...? I'm not picky. I'll even take the left-over pieces parts 'cause I can use 'em for kitbashin'. That is, if they're not too bloody.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

"Hey Svetlana, your husband just bought a $1,500.00 spaceship replica!"  

Don't worry Robert, your secret's safe with me. I bought the K & S edition myself, and for once my wife was in on the purchase (given what a huge TOS fan I am, I knew she wouldn't have the heart to say no).


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

YOWWWWCH! That had ta hurt! lol $1,500.00 Seriously? I mean I would spend that much on a Lon Chaney Kit But Really?lol I hope it's Lighted for that kind of cash.


John/Lonfan


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

lonfan said:


> YOWWWWCH! That had ta hurt! lol $1,500.00 Seriously? I mean I would spend that much on a Lon Chaney Kit But Really?lol I hope it's Lighted for that kind of cash.
> 
> 
> John/Lonfan



Lighted with spinny warp nacelle effect thingys. 

Ordered one too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha, so you want to keep it a secret but you post it online?


----------



## m5multitronic (May 27, 2005)

Maybe the wife doesn't come here.....

Dude, I'm glad I'm not you. My wife is very patient with my "hobby", and the money I spend on it. But if I spent $1500.00 without telling her..... there'd be "REDRUM" at our house!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I. Would. NEVER.
I actually LIKE my wife and want her to stay around!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RMBurnett said:


> Okay,
> 
> So...I ordered the Master Replicas 1701. Dropped the green on the K/S Signature Edition.
> 
> ...


 I would end up in divorce court. Again.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

RMBurnett said:


> Okay,
> 
> So...I ordered the Master Replicas 1701. Dropped the green on the K/S Signature Edition.
> 
> ...


You are a brave, brave man.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Let us know what happens ..


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I envy some of you guys, it would have to be something _really_ special to break my $200 ceiling on single kits and replicas, I did get special dispensation for the FM Falcon and probably won't get another one anytime soon.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Ah, I remember when I had a $150 ceiling! With the FM Falcon, the Randy Cooper WOTW Tripod and Blockade Runner, and now this, I might as well admit I've got a dangerous habit going...


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

It's beautiful and all, but I just can't get myself to fork over that kind of money for it... I don't know why.

Maybe there's something wrong with me. 

José


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Heck! I paid over a grand for a 4 Foot Jupiter 2 from molds of the original, and My fiance' just tells everybody "we have a flying saucer in the garage"... LOL


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I would have better luck getting my wife to let me drive back to my home town and see a girl I used to date before I got married!



...okay, so that's the plan for the 4th, but THAT'S NOT MY POINT!!!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

My wife would just shrug and walk away. She knows better than to get in the way of my obsessions.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Krako said:


> My wife would just shrug and walk away. She knows better than to get in the way of my obsessions.



Same here. She knew it going in. And honestly its about living a full life anyways for me. I fly, I dig Vettes, I like building and collecting my geek stuff, Im a child of NASA, Trek, Star Wars and comics. It's me. 
Not to do this kind of stuff, I wouldn't be me anymore. 
And I dont beat her..... much anyways. :thumbsup: 

'sides, chicks spend money on shoes and clothes they hardly wear, and something called furniture and stuff like that. So it goes both ways.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

CessnaDriver said:


> 'sides, chicks spend money on shoes and clothes they hardly wear, and something called furniture and stuff like that. So it goes both ways.


Don't forget food.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I _love_ my wife... she'll let me get anything I want, as long as the bills are paid.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> I _love_ my wife... she'll let me get anything I want, as long as the bills are paid.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

I retire in a matter of days, after serving 20 years in the NAVY. This is my retirement present to me.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

CessnaDriver said:


> I dig Vettes, I like building and collecting my geek stuff,


My '59 is the only thing that stands between me and dateless sci-fi nerdom!



Every time a girl asks why I have a wall full of toy robots I always say, "I'll explain that...but first I want you to have a look in the garage".


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome! 

I've been driving an 89 for the last 12 years and thats long enough.
My new C6 was built in Bowling Green on Tuesday, should have her soon. 

But NOTHING turns heads like a classic in great shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*Did you HAVE to use her name?!?!?*

Brent,

Your stunning auto looks like it CAME from the shuttlebay (the MOTION PICTURE shuttle bay) of the ENTERPRISE...

Why would anyone build the Trek V bay?

And...Mr. Dyle, did you HAVE to use my wife's name? DIDJA?

To be truthful, I didn't buy it...my COMPANY bought it...for RESEARCH. After all...it might wind up in a project I'm working on...which means it becomes a legitimate business expense.

Uh...right...? RIGHT?!?!?

R I G H T?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ If I had that kind of mad money on hand I know I'm crazy enough to do it.

_*Sigh*_ Alas it's not to be.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> Heck! I paid over a grand for a 4 Foot Jupiter 2 from molds of the original, and My fiance' just tells everybody "we have a flying saucer in the garage"... LOL


" "A" flying saucer"? You haven't shown her the garage yet, have you? :lol:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Unobtainium. There. I said it.

I'm just wary of cash-throwing at fantasies 'to be delivered in the future'.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Wow thats more than a mortgage payment. I think if I ordered one of those I wouldn't have to worry about mortgage payments for long ;-)

Congrats on your purchase!
Just wear a helmet untill your wife calms down


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

RMBurnett said:


> And...Mr. Dyle, did you HAVE to use my wife's name? DIDJA?


Sorry, Robert . At least she's not in the CIA (is she?). 



Rogue1 said:


> Congrats on your purchase!
> Just wear a helmet untill your wife calms down


As I recall, Rob’s wife wore a Starfleet duty uniform on her wedding day. Something tells me she’s gonna be okay with his latest purchase.



toyroy said:


> Unobtainium. There. I said it. I'm just wary of cash-throwing at fantasies 'to be delivered in the future'.


MR has a stellar track record customer service-wise, and in any case it's their policy to bill your credit card only after the item has shipped.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I have pre-ordered from MR before several items. No problems. Tricorder was late but well worth the wait. I have no worries. Everything was top notch and I got everything I pre-ordered. They have other Studio Scale models that have had no issues I know of. 

But the unobtainium ghost still haunts some. I sniffed at that product, but passed when I saw one at Comicon, not good enough for me even when they were showing their best one. 

MR has been sharing development photos for a while now, They really have gone out of their way to show much of the process.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

*I am about to jump on the Big E bandwagon, too...*

why not? NO risk as MR does not charge the card until it ships...maybe early 2007? :tongue:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Carson Dyle said:


> ...MR has a stellar track record customer service-wise, and in any case it's their policy to bill your credit card only after the item has shipped.


I did not not say what I said, to besmirch any merchant's reputation.
Also, I agree, that billing after shipment is an indication of the honesty of the merchant. 

I just don't want to see any more fans lose money. Sure, some don't care, others may even get off on the thrill of the gamble. But, I think, most of us want to get what we pay for, or, at least, get our money back in a timely fashion.

I don't know what it is going to take, but I think that not only individual fans, but the whole hobby will suffer, until this undue risk of loss is successfully addressed.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

RMBurnett said:


> Okay,
> 
> So...I ordered the Master Replicas 1701. Dropped the green on the K/S Signature Edition.
> 
> ...


It's official, Rob. You're insane.

The good news is, you can now afford to be insane.

After all, it's not like you blew the rent money on an All Mighty Isis action figure...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

RMBurnett said:


> Brent,
> 
> Your stunning auto looks like it CAME from the shuttlebay (the MOTION PICTURE shuttle bay) of the ENTERPRISE...
> 
> ...


Weeeeeeellllllllllllll, going on the brash assumption that this project involves Mr. Shatner in some capacity, why not just pop for the standard version and get him to sign it himself later? at which point Nimoy is just a phone call away? You could even get it personalized at that point.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I would personally never pay that much. At $1500, I get that un-obtainium feeling.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I just might order one. I May possibly convince the wife. BUT WHERE DO YOU ORDER IT??????


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Try here"

http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/menu.aspx?menu=521&category=2656


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

BATBOB said:


> Try here"
> 
> http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/menu.aspx?menu=521&category=2656


 Thanks Batbob. I called Master Replicas directly and ordered it. I have waited TOO TOO long to pass this up, Only to kick myself when it's sold out and selling for even more money!!! I bought their Phaser and Communicator and was very happy. Now I need the SEAVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Sigh....I just ordered one too. 

I'm going to have to mortgage one of my kids...

Maybe I'll have the Refit done by then.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> Thanks Batbob. I called Master Replicas directly and ordered it. I have waited TOO TOO long to pass this up, Only to kick myself when it's sold out and selling for even more money!!! I bought their Phaser and Communicator and was very happy. Now I need the SEAVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!



Please, don't thank me when:

1) Your wife finds out that you spent 2 grand on a plastic dust collector

2) Your kids have to be mortgaged to pay for this

3) The pre-order never goes through....cough..Unobtanium......Although BIGBADTOYS doesn't charge your card till item ships.

4) The prop is not as good as you thought for $2000


Personally, if I had money to burn I'd get one, but I am modelling on a budget. Two grand will buy me models for the next 10 YEARS.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

BATBOB said:


> Please, don't thank me when:
> 
> 1) Your wife finds out that you spent 2 grand on a plastic dust collector
> 
> ...


 Very true comment. $2000 Dust collector? I agree. Aren't all those KITS we build? I am VERY picky on the kits I buy. For example I didn't buy the PL Refit. I for one don't see the attraction to that particular version of the Enterprise. Having said that however, I am Glad PL produced it. I wish they put out the original ship. I haven't had any problems with Master Replicas. And who knows, I may cancel the order(due to some unforseen something ETC....)Overpriced? Yes. In reality junk?Yes. Do I still want one? Yes.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, it's a dust collector. I'll have to spring for some sort of case for it or else keep it in the box except when I am flying it around the house. I've been suffering over whether to order one or not for weeks. Then I remember other things I chickened out on that I wish I had bought when I could have.

Earlier in the year, I spent $700 on a 1/144th plexiglas and photoetch model of the Saturn V Launch Umbilical tower. That one requires a similar amount in labor and materials to fully detail and paint. Plus I have to scratchbuild a Saturn V to put with it (existing kits are out of scale even though they are supposed to be 1/144th).

So a fully assembled, painted and lit TOS E isn't so hard to jump on. I don't have to agonize over painting like with the Refit...

John

www.apollosaturn.com


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Just so you know, I wasn't being critical.

All my must have kits....once built...become dust collectors, and I frequently say to myself...why did I pay $70 Cdn for a 22" AMT Enterprise.

As long as I have a stockpile of SCI-FI Models to build I'm happy. I don't get the same satisfaction opening the blister pack of a toy, but at $2000, I'd really try to convince myself that I'd like it.

As per the cancellation of a pre-order, I'd check into that. For a $30 model I don't see why a retailer would have a problem, but if you get 10 pre-orders at $2000, and half cancell on you....you get the picture.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

BATBOB said:


> Just so you know, I wasn't being critical.
> 
> All my must have kits....once built...become dust collectors, and I frequently say to myself...why did I pay $70 Cdn for a 22" AMT Enterprise.
> 
> ...


No Problem brother. Thanks for the recomendation in regards to canceling the order. I don't plan on it. I see your point as well. Their are only a few subjects I would do this for. The original Enterprise is one of them.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man I can't think of a _cooler_ container for my dust that this thing! Gotta keep that dust _somewhere_ right? Why not a 3-foot ENTERPRISE MODEL! WOOOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Do they have a layaway plan?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

It aint my ship, but if an MR model of one of my faves came up, I could prolly convince myself. Would Marg understand? Hell she'd likely be the one pushing me to buy it. She build's dollhouses, scale houses more like, her Grosvenor Hall from England was $1700 all in. Plus, of course, the materials needed to finish it.


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Dude!

You ARE *D E A D* meat. And I am widowed and don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

You know, that MR Enterprise looks great! You buy it, you set it on your shelf, and it looks great! You dust it, you move it to dust under it, and it LOOKS GREAT! All your friends see it and they say "hey, that LOOKS GREAT!" And at the end of the day you turn off all the lights, turn it on, sit on the couch, stare at it (you know you will) and you'll think to yourself "that LOOKS GREAT!" Two blocks away, your neighbor sits looking at his MR Enterprise, which is identical to yours, and thinks to himself "that LOOKS GREAT!" And it does. Nothing wrong with that. If you want to spend your money on that -- GREAT.

Everybody has their thing. Some people spend money on fast cars (I used to be guilty of this many years ago), some people spend money on speedboats (and then leave them parked in their sideyard (my friend down the street does this).

My thing is this. I LIKE TO BUILD IT! The fun is in the building of the model. If I wanted to, I suppose I could hire someone to build my collection of models for me -- in fact, I see those build-up companies all the time. That's fine too. But why have someone else do the fun part?

When I build a model, I put it on the shelf (or build a big shelf, as in the case of my C-57-D) and I say "that LOOKS GREAT!" And when my friends see it they say "that LOOKS GREAT!" And at the end of the day, I sit, with the lights turned off, and the model turned on and I stare at it and think "that LOOKS GREAT!"

And then my friends say "Wow, you built that yourself?" And I sit there and I think to myself "I really outdid myself on that paint job." And I stop and think about how some part of the model presented a challange that I thought would be insurmoutable, and then, after long thought, soul searching, and frustration, I came up with a simple and elegant solution.

And then, I think to myself, "that LOOKS GREAT, because I made it LOOK GREAT!" 

So, I guess, the distinction, as far as I'm concerned, is the difference between something that someone else makes to LOOK GREAT and something that I make to LOOK GREAT. Building a model is worth more to me than the $1,500 the already built one costs. In fact, if MR wanted to make a version of their E that I could build and putty and paint myself, I would be jazzed!


But here is a little advice for the rest of you. Build your PL 350 Enterprise, light it, and sell it on E-Bay. Repeat as much as necessary to cover the cost of your MR 350 TOS Enterprise. 

That's my plan.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

It does make ya wonder if it's possible to get one from MR unassembled for a reduced rate.

If they decide to not include instructions, would that get around any legal complications about selling it as a "kit"?


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Captain April said:


> It does make ya wonder if it's possible to get one from MR unassembled for a reduced rate.
> 
> If they decide to not include instructions, would that get around any legal complications about selling it as a "kit"?


I believe licensing is very specific what they can sell, a kit or a replica. As we know someone else already has a license for the models.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That's why I was wondering if they just shipped a box of the thing unassembled and unpainted and leave out any major instructions then they might slip around that bit.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

I don't have the money around to be really tempted....though I've gotten pretty darn good at not coveting things. Except my neighbor's ass. It's a fine ass, but I degress...

I'm just curious, of those that ordered this, how many wouldn't have, if there was an accurate mass market kit of the same scale out, like we had Polar Lights was going to do?

I'm pretty confident a lot of you still would have bought this, as there's more to it than just the form of the piece, and even then it might have superior details...but since there's a lot of modelers here, I was curious. How many would reaaalllllyyy want it, but couldn't justify it because they could buy 30-40 kits for the price of one replica?


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

I probably wouldn't have commited myself to debtor's prison for the MR TOS E if there had been a PL 1/350th TOS out there. I'd have been happy buying 8 or 10 of those and looking at them in my closet...zooming around the room with one taped together....


Oh, but the paint scheme on the TOS E is infinitely less complex than the Refit so I'd probably have built one by now.

It's a shame that no one has seen the light and manufactured a TOS E to match our PL Refits.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

It's a shame that PL didn't get one in the pipleline before they were sold out.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I think a kit would definately tempt me to pass on the MR if it were not lighted, but the spinning warp effects if successful would likely make it a must have for me.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Here's an idea.

How does MR handle "replacement parts"?

In other words, would it be possible to get enough replacement parts to assemble an entire ship of your own?


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Captain April said:


> Here's an idea.
> 
> How does MR handle "replacement parts"?
> 
> In other words, would it be possible to get enough replacement parts to assemble an entire ship of your own?



I think you have to send the whole thing back for repair or replacement.


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's a thought, I could buy it, take it apart and then rebuild it. 

Which reminds me, I think I got into building models (and furniture, which I do when I get tired of models, but I digress) by taking things apart when I was just a little grub worm. Let's see, when I was two I took apart my crib railing, got out, and put it back together. My Mom kept putting me back in and couldn't figure out how I was climbing over. The next night she caught me in the act of loosening the nuts on the railing.

When I was 5 I took the toaster apart. Yes, I unplugged it first.

At 8 it was the vacuum. Did you know that the blades of the turbo fan on an Electrolux vacuum have a tolerance of 1/100,000 of an inch to the inner chamber of the vacuum and can produce about 50 pounds of suction (much like my neighbor's ass, but I digress).

At 10 it was my Dad's 1956 Ford Victoria. Well, mostly I just took off the hood and all the quarter panels. I wanted to see where all the innards were. That was a fairly easy rebuild -- but I'm afraid the $350 vacuum (a small fortune in those days) was a total loss. I think I mowed my folks lawn until I was about 30 for that one.

In 1938, one of my father's instructors told him "if you want to be a good surgeon, you're going to have to kill a few people."

I guess that holds true in everything -- if you want to build stuff, you're going to have to tear a few things apart.

I'm glad I never became a surgeon.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> Did you know that the blades of the turbo fan on an Electrolux vacuum have a tolerance of 1/100,000 of an inch to the inner chamber of the vacuum and can produce about 50 pounds of suction (much like my neighbor's ass, but I digress).


I sure the heck do now! The second part is TMI, but I did laugh out loud! 

It's true what you say about learning-by-discombobulation. I'm an adept. I've almost always discovered a wealth of 'bonus parts' each and every time I've done it...except in the Navy. I was expected to reassemble with ALL parts accounted for AND in their proper places...but _I_ digress.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

RMBurnett said:


> Okay,
> 
> So...I ordered the Master Replicas 1701. Dropped the green on the K/S Signature Edition.
> 
> ...


That might have worked had you bought the $1200 unsigned version...

however, convincing her that not only did you build it while she wasn't looking, but that William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy BOTH just happened to be strolling through the neighborhood one evening while she was out of the house and you were able to whip up a plaque and invite them in to sign your just-finished model AND plaque...

Well, if she buys all that without her BS meter exploding... then I'll be forced to ask: Does she happen to have an attractive wealthy sister you could introduce me to?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

*I did it too, but got the wife's blessing*

After being scammed by Unobtainium my wife wasn't so sure she wanted to let me go for this one....but once I showed her a MR lightsaber in a store she decided it was a more legitimate company and gave me the green light.

I must say that I'd have preferred the Unobtainium one, were it done right and actually sent to me, I think it looked better and I preferred its base, sounds, and SFX. But I'll settle for this one, hoping it looks better than the pictures show.

If not, I won't do this again.

Jim Pierce


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Tiberious,
Was it the luke saber she saw ? you're lucky it wasn't the vader sabre...she might have given you the "red light" ..see...'cuz , you know Luke's sabre was green..and she gave you the green light...

thanks, i'm here all week. try the veal and tip your waitress. Or is that tip theveal and try your waitress?

Yeah, I know, I'm sorry

:freak:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Nosirrag said:


> Here's a thought, I could buy it, take it apart and then rebuild it.


Or, if you wanted a "craftsman kit", you could run it through the wood chipper.

I don't know...seems like a pitifully small amount of thermoplastic for the buck. For $1200, I'd want it made of solid, weapons-grade plutonium.


----------

